# Help on finding a monitor



## terry1994 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hello I have had bearded dragons before but now I want a monitor but not sure what 1 is they any1 who can tell me about different types maybe water monitor but not sure


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

There are many different types of monitor lizard. How much space you have, how much money you have and how much time you have all will have an effect on what you can keep. 

If you can give us an idea on the space and money you have available, it will be easier to make a suggestion on what you could keep : victory:


----------



## terry1994 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hello em money ant a problem or space or time lol but I don't want to be spending loads money on sank I don't like if you get that so it is all about what catches my eye or what I like a sound of


----------



## DazzyDazDaz (Sep 17, 2012)

I hear there is a breeding pair of komodos coming up for sale for a private collection. I think they are looking for 70k each, but you did say space, money and time wasn't an issue. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## terry1994 (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow, never hard of that type and 70k well when I say mon ant a issue I mean iv got like 1 or 2 max 3k to spend on as I didn't no these lizards went to that much sure people don't buy them for that do they and I'm more looking for a pet so if it was a breeding pair yh I'd spend more but still not 70 lol but it's more a pet


----------



## DazzyDazDaz (Sep 17, 2012)

Nah komodos aren't much of a pet to be honest. They actively hunt and kill humans for a start haha. I'm not an authority on monitors but I would suggest you do a massive amount of research on them, as there is about 70 (I think) different types ranging from about 12 inches to 8-9 foot long. 


from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## terry1994 (Jul 16, 2010)

Ohh haha sounds good if you had big sent of woods lol yh I am I just thought maybe people on here can tell me as well as when I use to have loads of bearded dragons ect not everything you read was true


----------



## DazzyDazDaz (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah that's very true. Just to get you started then I would suggest a black and white tegu, they stay quite small, around 4 ft and all the ones I have come across have been really tame. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## terry1994 (Jul 16, 2010)

Ohh is it ill look it up, can you get red or different bright colours in monitors or is that just dragons


----------



## DazzyDazDaz (Sep 17, 2012)

Like I said I'm not a monitor expert (I'm a snake guy) but I do know of the emerald tree monitor, which is a stunning lizard, but I couldn't comment on the care requirements for one. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## terry1994 (Jul 16, 2010)

Okay thanks


----------



## St185 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi, if your just starting out I wouldn't really suggest B&W tegu just yet, I've got one and the little bugger is so highly strung and bitey.
If you want a "starter" monitor yellow spiny tailed monitors will be perfect. And if time, space and money aren't an issue they will have a good life with you.


----------



## terry1994 (Jul 16, 2010)

When I say Iv got money I ant rich just saved a lot and iv got like 3k max to spend on viv and reptiles then Iv got money to feed em ect okay kook ill have alook at them  I ant a newbi to reptiles just monitors but I ant scard of holding them or nothink so just want sank with colour around 4 to 6 feet and something what is fun not just lays they haha


----------



## St185 (Jun 28, 2011)

Well if you want a big one I believe argus monitors are good big starter monitors.
Why don't you get yourself onto the dwarf monitor thread and the monitor and tegu thread. There's a hell of alot of people that can advise you better.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

what about a bosc then, they are fun, grow up to around 4ft max is the norm, u need at least an 8x4x4 viv for them, they are challenging to tame down, but are very intelligent and great to keep, and are very full of character.


----------



## terry1994 (Jul 16, 2010)

Yh I have but no 1 as commented haha


----------



## terry1994 (Jul 16, 2010)

Yh iv seen them but they 2 common I think


----------



## St185 (Jun 28, 2011)

It is still early lol


----------



## sharpshootertom (Jul 12, 2012)

terry1994 said:


> Yh iv seen them but they 2 common I think


everyones got to start somewhere, my advise would be dont go throwing yourself in the deep end because you dont want to be mainstream.

from what i've seen and experienced most larger growing monies need to be ''tamed'' down before any form of handling is attempted, after all, these are no bearded dragons! so just so you know, these aren't the kind of pick up and go lizards as beardies.

my advice would be either a bosc or an ackie/ spiny tailed monitor.


----------



## terry1994 (Jul 16, 2010)

Yh I want 1 from a baby but thanks for your advise but not getting 1 till about month or 2 read up on them


----------



## St185 (Jun 28, 2011)

IMO if all you have had is dragons, I'd go for ackies. Similar care requirements, very funny little sp of monitor. 
Then when you've had them awhile I'd go for a big one. 
I'm not trying to put you off but they aren't easy to look after, especially if you get an aggressive one. Lol


----------



## terry1994 (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for your advice and like I said I'm researching ATM so might even go for sank else


----------



## quentinbobscales (Oct 8, 2012)

Im new to mitors too, so this thread caught my eye :grin1:
Ive decided on a 10 month old Ackies Monitor, as ive heard they are a really good "starter" monitor, They are supposed to be REALLY active and easy to handle, (as hes 10 months hes really tame, to ease me into it  )
Also the Ackies arent that common~ and they are stunning  
Im will be picking Genghis up a week on Saturday and i cant wait! 
:2thumb:


----------



## terry1994 (Jul 16, 2010)

Makes 2 of us then  yh ill have to look them up as few people have said them now  but doing a lot of research first


----------



## quentinbobscales (Oct 8, 2012)

I did too  they came out on top as the best to start with 
You can keep trios together quite happily.
Think the reds are alot more expensive than the yellows, or so i have heard.
and hatchlings can be like rocking horse ....... to get hold of at times. If you were thinking of breeding andgot some ackies, i would deffinatley have a couple off you  x


----------



## terry1994 (Jul 16, 2010)

Well that's what I want reds ect but if I decide to get em ill get 3 different types of colours so when I breed them they would look good  so what 1s are hard to get old of an what you would say to get ? As I'm going lost world of reptiles in Kent tomorrow


----------



## terry1994 (Jul 16, 2010)

Do they grow big ?


----------



## quentinbobscales (Oct 8, 2012)

As i say im pretty new to this too, Think there is just Red and Yellow (could be wrong) although some have nicer patterning and colouration than others i belive. 
Like i say Ackies in themselfs are pretty hard to come buy wether it be the red or yellow i understand. 
I rang round all my local reptile shops to see if they had them in or if they could get them in and all of them said they didnt and they couldnt 
I placed an add on here and a nice guy cotters2002 messaged me back, i know he has another male for sale at the moment, and he has been really helpful with advice and did mind me messaging countless questions lol!
And i can tell he thinks ALOT of his reps which is soo reasuring when buying a new rep 
hope this helps. If anything i have said is wrong please feel free to correct me as like i say i am new to monitors too :blush: x


----------



## terry1994 (Jul 16, 2010)

Ohh okay well il let you no how I get on at that shop tomorrow as its meant to be the best 1 people have been to so hope it's good talk soon


----------



## quentinbobscales (Oct 8, 2012)

terry1994 said:


> Do they grow big ?


Up to 30" i believe.... again i could be wrong


----------



## quentinbobscales (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah let me know 
Have you decided what your after yet? x


----------



## terry1994 (Jul 16, 2010)

So around 2, 2 half foot ?


----------



## terry1994 (Jul 16, 2010)

Na not yet lol all I want is sank what as colour and a nice size and tame ect


----------



## quentinbobscales (Oct 8, 2012)

Yup so i believe.
There not gonna be like 6 footers lol.
They are just awesome tho IMO ofcourse 
x


----------



## quentinbobscales (Oct 8, 2012)

Seriously contact Cotters2002 on here he has a male whos pattern is just summat else. around 9-10 months and his wife sits with it on her lap watching the TV lol its that tame 
He could send you picks and answer any questions 
x


----------



## terry1994 (Jul 16, 2010)

Okay I will


----------



## quentinbobscales (Oct 8, 2012)

Cool tell him i sent ya  x


----------



## terry1994 (Jul 16, 2010)

Lol okay I just messaged him


----------



## quentinbobscales (Oct 8, 2012)

cool beans  x


----------



## terry1994 (Jul 16, 2010)

green tree monitors
bosc monitors
tegu's
ackies
water monitors thats what iv got it down to


----------



## quentinbobscales (Oct 8, 2012)

My votes for ACKIES!! :lol2:


----------



## ryan w (Jul 10, 2011)

Kimberly rock monitor


----------

